# nomadBSD core Team



## Franklin (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all
That advanced can give me the contact information of nomadBSD core Team？
I can't be reached on WEB?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

NomadBSD - Team
					

The NomadBSD Team is developing and improving the system day by day for a better quality of their operating system.




					www.nomadbsd.org
				





			FreeLists / NomadBSD developer mailing list
		









						GitHub - nomadbsd/NomadBSD: Livesystem based on FreeBSD
					

Livesystem based on FreeBSD. Contribute to nomadbsd/NomadBSD development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						NomadBSD Forum
					

Your place to talk about NomadBSD




					forum.nomadbsd.org


----------

